# Oscar update



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So glad Oscar is settling in with your househodl. He sounds just a treasure. Many happy times to come.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aah well he obviously was at one time a well loved dog and circumstances must have changed. So glad he has been given the opportunity to enjoy his life once again. I am so happy to hear how well it is working out.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, it is very obvious he was well loved. I feel good knowing that. I’m just sorry for whomever he got separated from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Home sweet home! So happy that he’s fitting in so well with your crew. He’ll eat more as he gets a routine and relaxes. If not, there are always itty bitty satin balls


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I tried breaking down the recipe for satin balls from ten pound ground beef yo one, and some ingredients seemed like they couldn’t be cut down to 10%. But the canned food is to him he eats like a ravenous wolf! He loves it so much, and it’s easy for him to eat. He’s going to my regular vet Saturday so she’ll have a starting place with him. But I’ve noticed just today he’s already put in some weight. Funny what food will do for a Dog!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a wonderful update. 

I wouldn’t bother with the satin balls. The fat in it might not be the best ingredient for an elderly dog especially since he’s eating and gaining weight with the wet food.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Glad he's doing so well and is so happy!

I would just suggest to monitor his weight closely. I was so worried about Miracle's weight when I got her that I didn't pay close enough attention to calories she was consuming, and then she ended up overweight. She initially would not eat for me without a lot of coaxing, so she got treats, peanut butter, dry food, etc. As long as he's eating the calories he should be consuming for his healthy weight, he should be fine.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jo, I think now that he is with you and eating regularly he will put on whatever weight he needs, just it will take a little time. My 17 year old chihuahua has few teeth and any he does have are bad. (he can't have a dental anymore). He was barely eating and losing weight and would only eat his canned portion. I've stated him on solid gold kibble and I soak it overnight for his morning meal and then soak it for at least two hours before dinner meal. I add some canned and he woofs it all down. He is eating once again and put his weight back on. Now I have to watch he doesn't put on too much.


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

Dogs4Life said:


> Glad he's doing so well and is so happy!
> 
> I would just suggest to monitor his weight closely. I was so worried about Miracle's weight when I got her that I didn't pay close enough attention to calories she was consuming, and then she ended up overweight. She initially would not eat for me without a lot of coaxing, so she got treats, peanut butter, dry food, etc. As long as he's eating the calories he should be consuming for his healthy weight, he should be fine.


This happened to me to with our rescue, Chase. Now I have a different problem and have to closely monitor his food so he doesn't consume too much and put on more weight. I should have been more concerned about slow and steady weight gain. Our mini Teddy isn't used to not grazing all day and he's losing weight... all hopefully will work out in time.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

peabeec said:


> This happened to me to with our rescue, Chase. Now I have a different problem and have to closely monitor his food so he doesn't consume too much and put on more weight. I should have been more concerned about slow and steady weight gain. Our mini Teddy isn't used to not grazing all day and he's losing weight... all hopefully will work out in time.




When I got Stella she had done nothing but free feed her entire life. It was a little struggle getting her to eat twice a day, but it worked out well. I would give her non fat treats in her food: yogurt, milk, pure pumpkin and cottage cheese. These kept her wanting to eat at the times I fed. She didn’t have room enough to eat all she needed, but by adding literally 3-4 kibble every day or two, it wasn’t long before she ate what she needed. She did lose a little weight at first, but not enough to hurt her. I was unable to leave food down for 10-15 minutes as Zeke wanted it, so if I put it down and she walked away, the food was taken up until the next meal. It took about 4-6 weeks of getting her firmly grounded in this, but it’s old hat now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So when I took him to the vet last Saturday, it was just a very basic exam. Now I am seeing evidence that he may be hard of hearing. Sometimes I wonder if it is just selective hearing though, as Stella's ears used to not react for me until I'd had her a while. She just simply chose not to iisten. I don't know if that is what's happening with Oscar though. he seems to hear well enough when I am moving around the house and talking to him, and when he wants to get up with me and I quietly say, no... not now. It's just his ears don't react.

So I am taking him to my regular vet in the morning. She wanted a baseline starting point for him anyway. Also, he seems to be gaining weight already... not much, but enough to make a difference. I've already slowed down on how much I am feeding him since he is putting it on so quickly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My experience of terriers is that they tend to turn on one sense at a time - once her eyes were focussed on a rabbit, for example, my neighbour's Border terrier simply did not hear her name being called. There has been research showing that cats similarly focus attention (and humans too, of course - when our attention is really engaged we can not hear our own name being called). It could be as simple as that.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

fjm said:


> My experience of terriers is that they tend to turn on one sense at a time - once her eyes were focussed on a rabbit, for example, my neighbour's Border terrier simply did not hear her name being called. There has been research showing that cats similarly focus attention (and humans too, of course - when our attention is really engaged we can not hear our own name being called). It could be as simple as that.


I hope so. But whichever way... He is great at taking physical cues as well. He'll be fine no matter what the doc says!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You're doing a wonderful thing for this little sweetie. It sounds like things are going really well. He's adorable. Let's hope his hearing is okay and it's just some minor behavioral thing.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Got back from the vet a little while ago. I am so glad I took him anyway for a 2nd visit! He has a little ear infection in his right ear, and she said that may be bothering him and making him not want to move his ear much. I have drops for him, and go back in 2 weeks. So if that helps all will be good. It could still be selective hearing though. I had him riding in the car about an hour with me, and he heard most of what I said. And what a great traveler he is! I’d have no qualms taking him on a road trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I forgot to say that he weighted in at 4lbs 12 oz. considering the last weight on him from the shelter was 5.2 lbs, I can only imagine how much his matted fur must have weighed! He’s already put on some weight in the week Ive had him. Poor little guy...

And just now, he was laying on my belly and I was speaking very softly to him, and for the first time, really, he was moving his ears up and down listening to me! Yay!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

